# Hello, I'm Ishboo



## ishboo (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Im currently going to be a junior in high school next fall. I've been doing technical theatre for 7 years and theatre for 13 years. I plan on double majoring in technical theatre and computer science. Outside of theatre I'm a computer geek and that about covers me.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome Ishboo. Where in this great big world are you at? 

Get to know the search feature, there's a ton of great info in the archives. 

Jump in and join the community. We have a lot of fun here between serious discussions.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought I was forgeting somethine. I'm from centerville, ohio
thanks for the welcome =]


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 16, 2008)

"Centerville? You too? 
No, Utah." 
From the great musical _Dames at Sea_. Welcome from a fellow native Ohioan. No wonder you are summering at Wright State. That's where my Senior Skip Day was unofficially held, in May, 1979. 

I bet they no longer have a Electro Controls Premiere in the Festival Playhouse do they? And hey, all the seats are the same color! When the building opened, they were upholstered randomly in about six different colors, so the house never looked empty. I thought it seemed like a good idea at the time. D. Bartlett Blair is the only one there now who would remember that.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

It's nice to welcome someone on board who started with theater earlier in life than I did. Theater at 3 - you've beat me by a few years. Welcome on board! This is a great place to make connections and keep the juices flowing. You also have a lot in common with my husband - he's a sys admin for A&T (i.e. computers are his life), but he moonlights in theater - in particular, sound design. computers and tech is a great combination and it will soon be hard to separate one from the other.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 16, 2008)

Yah, wright state is a really neat campus I really like their directors lab, a 98 seat proscenium theatre but they have really let it go, I've heard a lot of great stories about it back in the day. I saw my first show when I was 2, I loved it so much I saw it three more times then I started taking dane classes at three then acting classes soon after that, it wasn't until fourth grade that I discovered there was a back stage and the rest was history. I'm hoping to find a career in theatre or even theatre combined with computers if I can't make it in theatre I'll always have the computer degree to fall back on. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Van (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome Aboard !
Glad to have you. As Char5lie said I'm amazed to find someone who started younger than me, I got my start in theatre in the thrid grade and Stagecraft in the 6th - 7th. Anyway , welcome aboard.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Ishboo - love your Golden Rule. Ain't that the truth? Heck, I feel like an old fart now! I dind't get started until high school. Of course, our school also only had 35 students (1-5 grades - you have to love rural school in Vermont) and I was on stage for the Christmas pagents, starting at 2nd grade, but I don't count that. I didn't get my hands dirty until high school. It's great that you've kept a love for the theater all that time. Many kids start out loving one thing and end up doing something else with their lives. 

Working in the theater is great, but the hours and the pay is better with computers. I'm fulfilled, but it's my husband with the hefty paycheck. Perhaps you will be able to combined both and really hit the jackpot.

Continued success with your future!


----------

